# Gaza treasures go on show



## Talysia (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't quite know where to post this - world affairs or history - but I settled on history given the nature of the article despite its current relevance.  

BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Gaza's ancient treasures revealed

I find it interesting that all these treasures came from one very troubled region, and historical relics such as these fascinate me.  It's just a shame that they can't be on display in their natural setting.  Maybe in the future, though.


----------



## Allegra (Apr 28, 2007)

It is a shame really. Amazing those treasures are well preserved in spite of all the conflicts. Same as some other Middle East countries such as Afghanistan and Iran, so rich in history and ancient civilization, could have been booming with tourism instead of wars.

Thanks for posting this, Tal.


----------

